# Inversion sujet-verbe lors d'une question



## Maurits van den Bosch

Bonjour à tous !

Je sais qu'en français on nous apprend toujours à l'école à formuler des questions d'une manière assez châtiée : « fumez-vous ? » « à quelle heure le train pour Bordeaux part-il ? » ou « feras-tu une sieste après le repas ? » Nous nous rendons vite compte que, hormis les romanciers et les journalistes, peu de locuteurs formulent une question ainsi. Normalement, il y a deux façons bien plus répandues, c'est-à-dire, soit en employant est-ce que (« est-ce que vous fumez ? ») soit avec une simple intonation de voix montante en fin de phrase, sans aucun mot interrogatif (« vous fumez ? »). La première appartient au registre courant de la langue, et la deuxième au registre familier. Personnellement, l'inversion me plaît bien quand ce n'est pas utilisé à outrance, même s'il faut reconnaître que parmi les langues latines le français est la seule à y avoir recours. J'ai lu quelque part que la cause en est l'interférence germanique, et que cela aurait commencé avec l'influence des Francs sur les parlers d'oïl. Je ne suis pas capable de dire si la phrase interrogative se fait ou non de la même manière dans d'autres dialectes français ou dans l'occitan...

Ce que je voudrais savoir est très simple : jusqu'à quand est-ce que cela a été la façon la plus habituelle de poser une question en français ? À quelle époque les francophones ont abandonné l'inversion au profit du _est-ce que_ ou de l'intonation montante ? Au Moyen Âge ? À la Renaissance ? Au XIXe siècle ?

Depuis un bon moment je m'interroge là-dessus. Merci d'avance à tous ceux qui m'aideront à comprendre.


----------



## bearded

Bonjour



Maurits van den Bosch said:


> parmi les langues latines le français est la seule à y avoir recours.


Mais si vous considérez les 'dialectes' comme des langues locales, ça n'est pas tout-à-fait exact.  Par exemple, le dialecte de Bologne en Italie connaît aussi l'inversion interrogative (où vas-tu >(_in)_ _duv vè-t? - _Ital. dove vai?), et même dans la province de Venise (qui linguistiquement n'est pas 'gallo-italique') plusieurs dialectes font la même chose (as-tu > _gas-tu?, _Ital. hai?).
Ce n'était qu'une tout-petite objection… Les spécialistes répondront à tes questions - j'espère.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Bonjour,
je ne pense pas non plus que l'inversion pour formuler une question soit une tournure typiquement française, même d'autres langues latines peuvent utiliser cette structure, par example l'espagnol:_ ¿ Tú vives en la calle Cervantes?_ ou  ¿ _Vives tú en la calle Cervantes_? En particulier pour ponctuer une question. En tout cas, if faut dire que la première tournure est bien plus répandue. Toutefois, dans ce forum il y a pas mal de gens qui ont l'espagnol comme leur langue maternelle et donc ils pourront expliquer ça mieux que moi.


----------



## Hulalessar

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> Ce que je voudrais savoir est très simple : jusqu'à quand est-ce que cela a été la façon la plus habituelle de poser une question en français ? À quelle époque les francophones ont abandonné l'inversion au profit du _est-ce que_ ou de l'intonation montante ? Au Moyen Âge ? À la Renaissance ? Au XIXe siècle ?



Il y a une explication ici (écrite par un allemand en anglais!): https://www.degruyter.com/view/journals/opli/4/1/article-p56.xml. Continuez jusqu'à *3 Reanalysis in the history of the French est-ce que question*.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

bearded said:


> Mais si vous considérez les 'dialectes' comme des langues locales, ça n'est pas tout à fait exact.



C'est très intéressant ce que vous venez de me dire ! Je connais l'italien standard et je m'intéresse aux dialectes aussi, mais je ne crois pas que si un jour je veux apprendre un dialecte, je pourrai trouver de méthodes ou des cours, ce qui est bien dommage. Le seul dialecte italien plus ou moins connu à l'étranger c'est le napolitain, n'est-ce pas ?

Concernant l'inversion sujet-verbe en français, j'avais posé la question ailleurs aussi, et j'ai reçu comme réponse que c'est toujours de mise dans certaines régions de l'Ouest de la France (Est de la Bretagne, Maine-Anjou, Vendée).



Olaszinhok said:


> _¿Tú vives en la calle Cervantes?_ ou ¿_Vives tú en la calle Cervantes_?



C'est exacte, et moi en tant qu'Argentin je le reconnais. _¿Cómo va usted?_ (« Comment allez-vous ? ») pour moi c'est parfaitement acceptable, j'aurais dû en prendre en compte au moment de rédiger le texte. Mais ce n'est pas la norme, et normalement l'inversion n'est pas obligatoire (que je sache) pour être grammaticalement correct en espagnol, sinon plutôt un effet de style, à mon humble avis. Votre deuxième phrase me semble peu naturelle, je la formulerait ainsi : _¿En la calle Cervantes vives tú?_ Il serait, dans ce cas-là, sous-entendu que j'en ait entendu parler déjà et que je m'attende à une confirmation de mon interlocuteur, mais sans avoir aucune idée d'où il/elle habiterait, je demanderais tout simplement : "_¿En qué calle tú vives?_" (ou sans aucun prénom).

*Hulalessar *merci bien de votre réponse ! Dommage que je ne comprenne pas du tout l'anglais.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> Mais ce n'est pas la norme, et normalement l'inversion n'est pas obligatoireê


Oui, c'est vrai et moi je l'avais écrit dans mon message.  



Maurits van den Bosch said:


> Votre deuxième phrase me semble peu naturelle, je la formulerait ainsi : _¿En la calle Cervantes vives tú?_ Il serait, dans ce cas-là, sous-entendu que j'en ait entendu parler déjà et que je m'attende à une confirmation de mon interlocuteur,


Peut-être avez-vous raison, c'est vous qui êtes de langue maternelle espagnole après tout.  De fait, c'est une phrase très simple que j'avais dans un de mes livres d'espagnol. Je l'ai même apprise par cœur.  Selon l'auteur qui est espagnol, on pourrait bien dire:
_¿Vives en Madrid tú? ¿Vives tú  en Madrid? ¿En Madrid vives tú?_ Ou tout simplement, comme vous le dites vous- même , _¿Vives en Madrid? _ Je pense moi aussi  que cette dernière phrase est bien la plus courante.



Maurits van den Bosch said:


> l'inversion n'est pas obligatoire (que je sache) pour être grammaticalement correct en espagnol, sinon plutôt un effet de style, à mon humble avis



J'ajouterais que la même chose se passe en français, à mon humble avis. ( Parfois en italien aussi)



Maurits van den Bosch said:


> Dommage que je ne comprenne pas du tout l'anglais



C'est pas possible! Tout le monde apprend de l'anglais à l'école aujourd'hui.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Olaszinhok said:


> (Parfois en italien aussi)


J'imagine que vous ne parlez pas des dialectes, mais bien de la langue italienne standard, n'est-ce pas ? Me donneriez-vous un exemple de phrase interrogative italienne faite en inversant le sujet et le verbe ?




Olaszinhok said:


> C'est pas possible ! Tout le monde apprend de l'anglais à l'école aujourd'hui.


_Eppur questo è possibile_. Avoir à répéter des listes de verbes et de vocabulaire, avec beaucoup de grammaire théorique pour peu de pratique orale, voilà le résultat. Quoi qu'il en soit, cela n'a jamais été ma langue préférée, mais _de gustibus et coloribus non disputandum. _


----------



## berndf

Le vieux français était encore une langue V2 relativement strict,  issu probablement de l'influence germanique, notamment du vieux-francique. En apparence, l'inversion dans les questions semble d'être une violation de la syntaxe V2 mais les questions sont modelé d'après des questions avec particule interrogatif (par exemple _*Où *vas-tu?_), qui nécessite l'inversion pour préserver l'ordre V2. La syntaxe du francais s'est peu à peu transformé de V2 à SVO pendent la période du moyen français (XIVe au XVIIe siècle). Par exemple, aujourd'hui en dit plutôt _Demain, il mangera au restaurant_ (SVO) au lieu de _Demain mengera-t-il au restaurant_. Dans cette période, plusieurs instances de inversion dans les questions ont été remplacé. Par exemple on ne dit plus _Est-Pierre déjà arrivé ?_ mais on dit Est-ce que _Pierre est déjà arrivé ?_ ou _Pierre, est-il déjà arrivé ?_. Je n'est pas de preuve mais je croit que c'était aussi dans cette période que _Pierre est déjà arriver ?_ est devenue possible.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

«_ Demain mangera-t-il au restaurant_. »
Exactement comme on dit jusqu'à aujourd'hui en néerlandais (langue originaire du vieux francique) et en allemand:
_Morgen zal hij eten op restaurant_.
_Morgen wird er im Restaurant essen_. (Pour cette dernière traduction, j'ai eu recours à Google )



berndf said:


> Je n'ai pas de preuve mais je crois que c'était aussi dans cette période que _Pierre est déjà arrivé ?_ est devenue possible.



Merci infiniment pour ces précieuses précisions, que j'ai bien appréciées, sans aucun doute.


----------



## berndf

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> Exactement comme on dit jusqu'à aujourd'hui en néerlandais (langue originaire du francique) et en allemand:


Oui, allemand et néerlandais sont des langue qui ont toujours la syntaxe V2. Et le néerlandais est issu du vieux-francique, qui a aussi beaucoup influencé le vieux français.


----------



## symposium

Bonsoir! C'est évidemment off-topic, ou presque, mais oui, on fait l'inversion en vénitien aussi. Une particularité du vénitien c'est que les pronoms sont toujours explicités, même s'il y a dejà un sujet, et l'on utilise les formes indirectes des pronoms dans la construction des phrases interrogatives, donc on dit: "la xè là" = "elle est là" mais aussi "Maria la xè là" = "Marie est là". La forme interrogative se construit comme-ça: "xela là?" = "est-elle là?" ou "Maria xela là?" = "Marie, est-elle là?". D'autres exemples: "Marco el fa" = "Marc fait" / "Sa falo Marco? (ou: Marco sa falo?)" = "Que fait-il, Marc?"; "te dixi la verità" = "tu dis la verité" / "dixito la verità?" = "dis-tu la verité?".


----------



## Olaszinhok

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> J'imagine que vous ne parlez pas des dialectes, mais bien de la langue italienne standard, n'est-ce pas ? Me donneriez-vous un exemple de phrase interrogative italienne faite en inversant le sujet et le verbe ?


Je ne me référais pas aux dialectes mais à la langue standard. Tout d'abord, j'aimerais dire qu'en ancien italien, l'utilisation de l'inversion verbe - sujet était normale lors d'une question. Il y a bien des examples chez Dante, Boccaccio, Ariosto, etc. On peut même trouver des inversions dans _Les Fiancés_, un roman très célèbre en Italie dont la première version fut écrite par Manzoni au début du XIXe siècle.
En ce qui concerne l'italien moderne et contemporain, il est obligatoire d'utiliser l'inversion quand la phrase est introduite par un pronon interrogatif:
_Che cosa/quando/come mangia il tuo cane?_ On ne peut pas dire : _che cosa il tuo cane mangia; _etc.
_Anna dove abita? ou Dove abita, Anna?_
Parfois, on utilise l'inversion en insérant d'autres éléments dans une phrase:
_Verrà in vancanza con te tuo fratello? _Ton frère partira-t-il en vacances avec toi?
_Tuo fratello verrà in vacanza con te ?_ Est-ce que ton frère partira en vacances avec toi?
Dans certaines interrogations directes:
_Si ricorderà Marco di spegnere la luce? _Marc, se rappellera-t-il d'éteindre la lumière?
Enfin, on peut utiliser des inversions afin de ponctuer la phrase interrogative ou pour des raisons emphatiques ou même d'intonation de la phrase.
_Oggi Andrea giocherà? Giocherà Andrea oggi? _Est-ce que André va jouer aujourd'hui, ect.


----------



## Hulalessar

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> *Hulalessar *merci bien de votre réponse ! Dommage que je ne comprenne pas du tout l'anglais.



Si vous continuez jusqu'à 3.3 *Reanalysis in the Frech est-ce que question *vous verrez des exemples en français de l'usage de la forme <<est-ce que>> qui commencent en 1176.


----------



## Dymn

Olaszinhok said:


> En ce qui concerne l'italien moderne et contemporain, il est obligatoire d'utiliser l'inversion quand la phrase est introduite par un pronon interrogatif:
> _Che cosa/quando/come mangia il tuo cane?_ On peut pas dire : _che cosa il tuo cane mangia; _etc.


C'est pareil en espagnol. Cette phrase-ci, je ne la trouve pas du tout naturelle:



Maurits van den Bosch said:


> "_¿En qué calle tú vives?_"


C'est mieux "_¿en qué calle vives tú?_" (au moins en Espagne).


----------



## Nomenclature

Dymn said:


> C'est mieux "_¿en qué calle vives tú?_" (au moins en Espagne).



Exactement. Pardon, je vais parler un peux de l'espagnol parce que je pense que c'est vraiment très similaire au français. « ¿En qué calle tú vives? » est quelque chose de très familier dans la Caribe mais pour les autres ça sonne comme une mauvaise traduction d'une autre langue (je m'en suis rappelé seulement parce que il y une chanson d'un artiste portoricain avec ça). Dans toutes les autres zones si il y a un mot interrogatif (Por qué, dónde, qué, etc.) il faut l'inversion. Avec les pronoms en espagnol la façon naturelle de poser les questions c'est de éliminer le pronom (sauf peut-être avec « usted » parce que ça pourrait jeter la confusion) et les mots sont les mêmes mais la tonalité est différente comme le français.

Des questions sans mots interrogatifs peuvent être a l'inverse ou avec le meme ordre de las frases declaratives (En utilisant quelque de les deux on utilise la tonalité interrogative). Par exemple:

« ¿Quieres aprender el francés? » 
«  Quieres aprender el francés. »

On n'a pas le « est-ce que » comme en français comme particule des questions mais "es que" est utilisé dans deux sens. Pour atténuer des informations inattendues ou une plainte/critique.

"Perdón, _es que_ se me saltaron, tengo el número 43 y ya pasaron a 44"
"Bueno, _es que_ no me gustó tanto aunque sea tu película favorita"

Un sens bien proche au français c'est le suivant. Aussi ça s'est utilisé après de le mot « si » en la expression  "si es que sí" = "si es así". Aussi je pense que a l'oral s'utilise comme un mot bouche-trou après « si »

« Tal vez pueda quedarme un rato más » --> « Si es que sí, juguemos una partida más ahorita »
« No sé si va a ser gratis. » --> « Puedes ir si es que sí »

« Me gusta tu collar » --> « Puedes tenerlo si es que quieres »

S'il vous plait, corrigez mes erreurs. Merci !


----------



## bearded

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> je ne crois pas que si un jour je veux apprendre un dialecte, je pourrai trouver de méthodes ou des cours, ce qui est bien dommage


Concernant le dialecte bolognais (qui est bien compris dans toute l'Emilia-Romagna et quelques parties de la Lombardie), voici une indication:
La nòstra gramâtica


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

symposium said:


> La forme interrogative se construit comme ça: "xela là?" = "est-elle là ?" ou "Maria xela là?" = "Marie, est-elle là ?".



Merci de me l'avoir dit ! Je ne le savais point. Un grand merci encore à *Olaszinhok*,* Hulalessar*,* Nomenclature *et *bearded *pour leur précieuse aide. Vos commentaires m'ont beaucoup aidé. 

Toutes ces phrases interrogatives que vous avez citées sont possibles. Je reste toutefois avec une impression générale que les inversions ne s'y manifestent pas exactement comme dans la lague de Molière, puisqu'elle a incorporé systématiquement l'inversion d'une manière très particulière, un petit peu comme en allemand ou néerlandais. Quand je dis « systématiquement », je fais référence au registre soutenu, bien évidemment. Cette manière de poser une question m'a depuis toujours sauté aux yeux, surtout au début de mon apprentissage de la langue, tellement l'inversion française tranchait avec les langues latines que je maîtrisais à l'époque, c'est-à-dire, l'espagnol, le portugais et le catalan. 



Dymn said:


> C'est mieux "_¿en qué calle vives tú?_" (au moins en Espagne).


Oh là là ! Comme je remarquais auparavant, en espagnol la phrase va mieux sans aucun pronom du tout, mais tant qu'à en avoir un, il sera toujours à la guise de chaque parlant de décider où le placer. Si je dis que le _tú_ à la toute fin de l'énoncé espagnol a l'air plus naturel, bien sûr que c'est en me basant sur du vécu et j'aimerais vous signaler que je suis né outre-Atlantique. Je connais trois pays de l'Amérique du Sud, le dernier étant le Chili, où la phrase avec inversion est on ne peut plus fréquente. Dans les autres, l'Argentine et l'Uruguay, pas tant que ça. 



Nomenclature said:


> "Bueno, _es que_ no me gustó tanto aunque sea tu película favorita."


Bien sûr, comme vous avez remarqué, cet _es que_ de espagnol n'est pas du tout l'équivalent du est-ce que français, une particule qui a une fonction bien précise dans la grammaire. Elle ne s'utilise que lors d'une interrogative. Je me souviens très bien de ces _es que — _à chaque fois que j'avais à me justifier auprès de quelqu'un pour une erreur commise, je pouvais m'en servir : « _Aunque una vez más no haya hecho lo que me dijiste, es que me he olvidado totalmente._ » 



bearded said:


> Concernant le dialecte bolognais...


Si potrebbe trovare anche un dizionario di bolognese?


----------



## bearded

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> Si potrebbe trovare anche un dizionario di bolognese?


Ecco qualche indicazione _online_:
Ligâm

Se hai la possibilità di far venire libri dall'Italia (magari tramite una libreria italiana..?) c'è l'ottimo
''Dizionario bolognese-italiano / italiano-bolognese'' di Luigi Lepri e Daniele Vitali
Edizione Pendragon.


----------



## Nomenclature

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> Oh là là ! Comme je remarquais auparavant, en espagnol la phrase va mieux sans aucun pronom du tout, mais tant qu'à en avoir un, il sera toujours à la guise de chaque parlant de décider où le placer. Si je dis que le _tú_ à la toute fin de l'énoncé espagnol a l'air plus naturel, bien sûr que c'est en me basant sur du vécu et j'aimerais vous signaler que je suis né outre-Atlantique. Je connais trois pays de l'Amérique du Sud, le dernier étant le Chili, où la phrase avec inversion est on ne peut plus fréquente. Dans les autres, l'Argentine et l'Uruguay, pas tant que ça.



J'ai vécu 6 mois au Chili et je ne me souviens d'aucun moment dans lequel l'on a posé une question avec un pronom de sujet avant le verbe. Ca n'est que de le caribe dans le context d'argot et dans autres zones c'est inconnu selon moi. Je peux te dire que un chilien également t'aurait corrigé ça. "En qué calle tú vives?" sonne mal dit à la majorité de hispanophones et je doute profondément que même dans le Caribe ça soit la manière normale de poser la question. Je pense que tu es simplement mal souvenu ou que tu écoutes beaucoup de _reguetón.   _


----------



## merquiades

¿Cómo tú estás, mi niño?   On l'entend souvent aux Antilles,  à Cuba et à Porto-Rico.  En Amérique du Sud et en Amérique Centrale, je ne crois pas.  Je ne me souviens pas de l'avoir entendu, mais tout est possible...
Par contre, en français, c'est à dire la langue de tous les jours, on le dit tout le temps.  Comment tu vas, toi?  Quand il va venir, ton père?  L'inversion est toujours plus élégante et c'est la seule forme que l'on voit à l'écrit, mais en ce qui concerne le vrai français que l'on entend chez les jeunes et les moins jeunes, dans les cafés, dans la rue, même à l'école, on évite l'inversion.  Je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi il y a une si grande différence entre le français écrit et parlé?


----------



## pollohispanizado

Nomenclature said:


> Je peux te dire que un chilien également t'aurait corrigé ça. "En qué calle tú vives?" sonne mal dit à la majorité de hispanophones et je doute profondément que même dans le Caribe ça soit la manière normale de poser la question. Je pense que tu es simplement mal souvenu ou que tu écoutes beaucoup de _reguetón.  _


À cause de la chute systématique du S implosif, les hispanophones caribéens (en Cuba, au Porto Rico et en République Dominicaine principalement) ont l'habitude de rajouter le pronom _tú_ là où il semblerait étrange aux autres hispanophones. Il est archi commun écouter des questions genre "¿_Qué tú quiere_?", "_Cómo tú 'tá_?"

PD. Los reguetoneros, dígase lo que sea sobre ellos, rapean cómo se habla en las calles donde se criaron. Es un poco ridículo descartar su forma de hablar como ejemplar dialectal solo porque no te gusta su música o los crees poco inteligentes (lo infiero de como respondiste).


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Ce que *pollohispanizado *a dit à propos de la façon de parler l'espagnol aux Caraïbes est vrai, et j'ai aussi entendu ailleurs des phrases construites ainsi. 



pollohispanizado said:


> Es un poco ridículo descartar su forma de hablar como ejemplar dialectal solo porque no te gusta su música o los crees poco inteligentes (lo infiero de como respondiste).



¡Te agradezco por el comentario, es muy cierto!

Pues a mí me pareció un poco pesada la declaración insinuando que este fuese mi tipo de música, y me sentí bastante humillado leyéndola, aún más porque nadie se solidarizara conmigo. Pero como a mí esos juicios de valor acerca de las personas basados en qué tipo de música oyen son indiferentes, me abstuve de responder. No porque estuviese de acuerdo; hay un refrán mexicano que es oportuno: "Quien calla ni otorga ni niega", que alguna vez he oído también en Chile (viví allá entre 2015 y 2018, antes de que me casara y tuviera que quitar el país). La razón es que consideré que si es su opinión, entonces la debiera respetar sin más.

Total me da pena que piense esto de mí u otra gente. Además, no tenía ya gran cosa que ver con el tema de mi pregunta. Para finalizar —y sin ánimos de extenderme mucho más— cuando hago una pregunta aquí en este foro o en donde sea menester, no la hago buscando leer algo así, que ni siquiera corresponde a mis gustos musicales... sino porque tengo curiosidad sobre un determinado asunto.


----------



## Dymn

Sinceramente lo estás sacando de quicio, simplemente no es una forma propia del español general mientras que es muy habitual oírla en el reggaeton, precisamente por ser un género dominado por cantantes caribeños, y te ha hecho un comentario amistoso incluyendo un emoticono final para despejar cualquier malentendido.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Dymn said:


> te ha hecho un comentario amistoso



Cada uno sabe dónde le aprieta el zapato.


----------



## Nomenclature

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> Ce que *pollohispanizado *a dit à propos de la façon de parler l'espagnol aux Caraïbes est vrai, et j'ai aussi entendu ailleurs des phrases construites ainsi.
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Te agradezco por el comentario, es muy cierto!
> 
> Pues a mí me pareció un poco pesada la declaración insinuando que este fuese mi tipo de música, y me sentí bastante humillado leyéndola, aún más porque nadie se solidarizara conmigo. Pero como a mí esos juicios de valor acerca de las personas basados en qué tipo de música oyen son indiferentes, me abstuve de responder. No porque estuviese de acuerdo; hay un refrán mexicano que es oportuno: "Quien calla ni otorga ni niega", que alguna vez he oído también en Chile (viví allá entre 2015 y 2018, antes de que me casara y tuviera que quitar el país). La razón es que consideré que si es su opinión, entonces la debiera respetar sin más.
> 
> Total me da pena que piense esto de mí u otra gente. Además, no tenía ya gran cosa que ver con el tema de mi pregunta. Para finalizar —y sin ánimos de extenderme mucho más— cuando hago una pregunta aquí en este foro o en donde sea menester, no la hago buscando leer algo así, que ni siquiera corresponde a mis gustos musicales... sino porque tengo curiosidad sobre un determinado asunto.



Ha habido un malentendido. Perdónenme. ¡*Yo* escucho mucho reguetón! No era mi intención jamás burlarme de los reguetoneros tampoco. Claro, que pongan el pronombre donde sea no quiere decir nada. Odio los prejuicios en general y los prejuicios lingüísticos.

Simplemente comenté lo que comenté porque me parece que no se usa tanto en Chile y que muchos hispanohablantes no reconocerían ese uso (no por prejuicios, sino por no oírlo frecuentemente) y si se te asoma un pequeño deje mientras lo usas, te lo van a corregir por extranjero. Eso me pasa a mí. Bueno, la mayor parte de las veces me corrigen errores igual de equivocados en todas las zonas, por lo cual estoy agradecido. 

Yo estoy en contra de todo prejuicio lingüístico, solo quería decir que este regionalismo no es transversal. No hay una conciencia por parte de los nativos de otras partes sobre su uso.

Yo podría estar equivocado, sin duda, primero sobre la falta de conciencia en tierras no-caribeñas, y además sobre su uso en Chile. Lo dije porque creía que era cierto, pero siempre estoy para aprender y listo para admitir que estaba muy pero muy equivocado. ¡Porque muchas veces digo tonteras!   

P.d. ¡Que viva el reguetón!


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Nomenclature said:


> Ha habido un malentendido. Perdónenme.



Bueno, si no ha sido esa su intención, entonces no pasa nada. Disculpe si he sido demasiado duro con usted. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Nomenclature

J'ai beaucoup aimé ce post. Les histoires des langues sont très interessantes.

Aprendí un montón.


----------

